# This whole Somali Pirates dealie



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, so I'm very glad that Capt. Richard Phillips has been rescued. It's regrettable that those pirates had to be killed, but since it was necessary it's a bit less bad.
What I don't understand is why are so many Americans so pleased at having their very rich military kill three people who come from one of the world's poorest nations. It'd be okay if there was just general rejoycing at the safe return of Phillips but I have seen so many cartoons actively celebrating the fact that three people had to be killed in the process, and some who even advocate invading Somalia or bombing it at random.
So am I the only one who thinks that a pretty shitty attitude or er


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 16, 2009)

meh.

something should be done about somalia. coz, y'know, it's bad to have pirates attacking important trade routes.

but, as experience tells us, randomly bombing or invading the country won't work.

hm.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe helping the country would make its inhabitants stop turning to piracy? maybe


----------



## octobr (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah see I thought the same thing. Especially since at first the news made it out to be as if the crew negotiated with the pirates. 

You know, I'm not comfortable calling them pirates. It's ruining my childhood. 





> some who even advocate invading Somalia or bombing it at random.


This makes perfect sense. Everyone knows small groups of radicals represents the mood of entire countries.


----------



## Bombsii (Apr 16, 2009)

They were going crazy about it in the French news and someone does need to sort them out. I don't know how but we really don't need anymore incidents like this.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Verne said:


> Yeah see I thought the same thing. Especially since at first the news made it out to be as if the crew negotiated with the pirates.
> 
> You know, I'm not comfortable calling them pirates. It's ruining my childhood.


I was really surprised to find out the one pirate that survived (and is now a prisonner) is in the 16-19 years old range. I wonder how old the other guys were?
I don't even really get how they did it. Did the Navy Seals just sort of drift up to the pirates and open fire or what? If so it's even more retarded to celebrate it because 'WOOHOO WE SHOT THREE DUDES IN A DINGHY FUCK YEAH AMERICA'

I bet a film called Pirates of Somalia would own.



> This makes perfect sense. Everyone knows small groups of radicals represents the mood of entire countries.


Bomb every country with extremist groups. 
Ireland you are so screwed.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 16, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Maybe helping the country would make its inhabitants stop turning to piracy? maybe


well yeah.

but we can't just not do anything.

:3


----------



## H-land (Apr 17, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I bet a film called Pirates of Somalia would own.


Sounds like a documentary.

But really, I don't know what to make of this whole affair. I haven't been following it. Pirates in Somalia is old news. Civil war in Somalia is old news.
All I know is that I happen to live in an area of the United States with one of the largest Somalian populations in the country, and I sometimes really do think that I'd like to learn some sort of Arabic that I could try to understand all those Somalians at my school when they aren't speaking in English.


----------



## Vyraura (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey yeah go bomb them and invade them and say it's a peacekeeping military intervention not a war
then take their natural resources
that works all the time amirite?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 20, 2009)

Vyraura said:


> Hey yeah go bomb them and invade them and say it's a peacekeeping military intervention not a war
> then take their natural resources
> that works all the time amirite?


this is literally what republicans believe


----------

